# Pulling on Walks



## Candace (Mar 8, 2011)

HELP!

I have a wonderful 3 year old Vizsla named Emma. Still to this day she pulls at the leash while on walks and honestly makes me not want to go. We've tried the easy walk but as she grew the small was too small and the medium was too big. I hold the leash tighter to maker her stay by me and it seems to help a little but she is nearly choking herself. I'm jealous of good leash walking dogs. Emma is really a good listener except when it comes to walks and people ringing the door bell. I'm pregnant and due in about 6 months and its more challenging to hold her. I want her to stop so it will be manageable to walk her and a stroller. Open to suggestions... Thanks!!!


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

We use a harness where the hook is on his chest. No huffing, gagging, coughing, etc. If he pulls, his chest has to turn back towards me and this annoys him enough where he doesn't want to pull. I walk him with a stroller and usually our other kiddos out front on bikes or scooters so he has much to chase  Also, occasional "heal" commands with a treat gets him to stay close. He's not perfect but it's far less stressful than a couple months ago with a regular collar!


----------



## Candace (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks....do you have the name of the harness that you use?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pics name the game supporting Reds we have them  and Baby Willow would not walk great with standard custom collars

with her H-D pink Harness she walks far left just 1 foot off Big Rud

She demanded pink For all Breast support ;D

They work great and there team USA made


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Easy Walk Harness. Make sure to google how to measure for the correct size. Best is to fit at a pet store (because vizslas have deeper chest than most dogs you need to make sure you have the right size). I have a S/M that you can have if you happen to live near San Diego, CA?

Working with treats, stopping whenever she pulls really works. It just takes a long time and you have to be consistent. Never move forward when she is pulling. Wait until there is slack in the leash.

Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thunderleash 

http://www.thundershirt.com/Product/ThunderLeash.aspx?item_guid=07665bd4-cc1c-4f0c-be5d-26c277e64b56

I don't have this leash yet, though. Did mention the prong collar but changed the post to this, the thunderleash..


----------



## Candace (Mar 8, 2011)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!

We loved the Easy Walk harness when she was a pup but the sizing is so off on her as a grown dog. Also, we do the treats and sloooow walking but after these years she just loves pulling more.  

I am definitely going to try the Thunderleash. Looks like a great product.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Please let us know what it is like. I'm very curious about the thunderleash! (The vizsla on the picture doesn't seem to like it much..look at the tail)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kafka He did not like Dataman's breath ;D

not the unit 

we have him set up with the Great Doc 

Holiday"

soon on the fourm

His breath some say

Garlic Raw would wilt ;D

but the Docs coming to help it all

He can clean and pull Ivory faster then Data can chew 

Dental Hygiene a must Kissing Reds


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-*

Cooking for the reds .. Live action


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

ROLMFAO

the comeback kid Data the Man who can

body shot right on the Liver 




and ONIONS ;D 


semi raw Sliders that be oysters anyone? ;D to a land lover 

that natural zinc makes better then great

dink ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No ONIONS for the dogs :-\

Krill anyone?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pull them in truck loads but them are shrimp not krill bro or crawdads 

300 feet incoming tide Gold every time down mate"

them Octy/Puss biggens then things get a tad froggy on deck


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No pulling here 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Z6TpFLOKQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=p0Z6TpFLOKQ

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka4oQOW3h-c&feature=related


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Every time the dog starts to get in front to pull, you change directions. I tap the lead side way as I do it. I make square patterns, zigzags, even go in the oppose direction.
It brings the dogs attention back to you.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Try the the higgens lead - been posted b4 - it works - just a slip lead - then a loop over the snout - end of problem


----------

